# Milk Won't Come out One Side



## shibby7

I have a first freshener that just freshened yesterday morning. She is a nubian doe. She had a single buckling, everything went smoothly, he was up and nursing in no time. She's a super good mom - so I went about my business.

Well, I went out to check on them a little while ago, and her udder is very lop sided, kid is obviously just nursing from one side. I hadn't planned on milking this doe, but I don't want her to stay lop sided so I went to milk the other side out and nothing will come out!

I tried for about a half an hour, and I can only get a tiny tiny tiny little "drop" to form at the end of the teat. Nothing else comes out. The other side works just fine, and her udder is not hot or hard. I don't feel any clogs or clumps in the teat. I tried using really warm water on it to see if it was just a plug, but it didn't help. I put the kid on that side and he tries for a bit, then gives up and goes to the other side.

I mostly have meat goats and have never run into this before. What do I do??? :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

onder: So you gave a decent squeeze to be sure that the plug is out? Maybe she has a blind teat which is one without a orafice. but you say a drop came out?


----------



## Tenacross

I'd search this forum for ideas. Maybe type "congested udder". 
I've heard about hot compresses. I'd put a little bag balm on the teat and
try and strip it. I usually get in trouble on this forum when I mention bag
balm though.  You will probably get some help here soon.

I've got to ask. That traditional boer kid all the way to the left of your
signature attachment is very stylish. Do you still have her? Do you have
any pictures of her grown out? I'd like to see what she ended up looking like.


----------



## shibby7

I gave several good squeezes :laugh: , just a little dribble forms on the end of the teat.


----------



## shibby7

That's Pixie, she's only 4 months old right now.
This is a horrible picture of her at 2.5 months, I don't think I have another one yet.


----------



## Tenacross

Edit.
I found "Pixie" on your web sight. She is still nice.


----------



## luvmyherd

This is a bit baffling. You have done all the things I would suggest. I have had goats with clogged teats but never worked on them anything like a half-hour. I hope you get it figured out. I imagine if it was just left alone that side would dry up. But then the baby won't have as much when he gets bigger.
I have one right now that the baby really favors one side. The other side has a bigger teat and is hard to milk out. (Of course, this is the goat with the best milk.) But I CAN milk her out; just a little hard on my hands.


----------



## shibby7

I'm at a loss as well.

I tried again for a bit just now, and still nothing. I'm just making her sore. I've tried everything but putting something up the teat, since I'm not sure if that would be a wise idea.


----------



## liz

Have you really worked the udder on the side that won't give? I mean like really felt around the glandular tissues to see if there is a hard bump inside...it's tough to do because of being engorged as well as not wanting to hurt your doe, sometimes theres a clog in a duct that blocks the main to the orifice.

Mastitis does not always present with heat and hardness, you'll need to really work to get any congestion broken up and using hot wet compresses and bag balm helps when rubbing and trying to get that blockage through the teat...get as much as you can out and you can get a tube of Today and infuse that side... if she doesn't have mastitis it won't hurt her and using the teat cannula may help open up the orifice, infuse the entire tube and pinch the teat, rub the udder to work the med upwards, tape her teat and allow it to stay in there for 10-12 hours, hot compress and massage to help "milk" her out and repeat. If it isn't mastitis she may have a blockage in the teat that the med will help move and be aware however that if she doesn't have mastitis, any future treatments should she have a case of it may need to be treated with a different med.


----------



## shibby7

I got it going last night, no mastitis. At the suggestion of a friend of mine, I used the top of a Today treatment tube and could only get in about an inch, so I used a small sterilized yarn needle (the really dull ones) and gave that a gentle try, and it went right in! She is milking like normal now - and even still good this morning, the kid is nursing on that side now too.  

But, I don't know if it was a clog or a slight defect. No blood or chunks came out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Glad whatever it was that you got it going.


----------



## liz

That is awesome!! It could have been just a heavy plug in the duct that prevented the milk from flowing...check her often to be sure it stays open.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree...some plugs take a bit of work ....to get them out....
good news that ...you got the flow going..... :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd

That is really great! So glad it opened up.


----------



## shibby7

Still doing good - but the kid still prefers the other side (I think because the teat is now smaller and up higher). Would teat tape work for this to get him on the other side? I don't want her udder to stay lop sided.


----------



## toth boer goats

I'd milk out just enough... from the ignored side and then... train only 1 to that side...anytime you see that kid... put it on that teat...eventually... the kid will claim that side..... :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Our babies always have a favorite side =P We just milk out the extra milk on the other side so that momma's not uncomfortable.


----------

